# 19.8 acre farm in Mich.



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

This is a very nice property, clean and well kept on the outside. I pass by it on my way to work and thought someone here might be interested. It was 109,900. They just dropped the price a week or so ago. The place is located about 6 miles from Lake Huron and there is plenty of hunting and fishing in the area.
To see the place go to www.realestate-mis.com and type 142-11-0017.
jane


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Maybe this link will work a little better.
http://www.realestate-mls.com/detail.cgi?viewonlyno=142-11-0017

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?f...ed=0CA0Q-gswAA&sa=X&ei=JeoSTpbyL6DczQWgtcH8Dg


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Why is it so cheap there? Looks like a lovely place.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Our Little Farm said:


> Why is it so cheap there? Looks like a lovely place.


Location


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> Why is it so cheap there? Looks like a lovely place.


Cheap is right...here in my county that would be close to a million.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Where were properties like that when I lived in Michigan?!


----------

